# Suche Gamer Laptop?



## Transrapid033 (7. September 2011)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt suche ich einen Gamer Laptop für einen Bekannten, jedoch in einer niedrigen Preisklasse!

Was er können sollte:

Man sollte zumindest alles(außer Crysis, Metro) auf 1680 x 1050(wenn möglich höchste
 Kantenglättung) spielen können!

Budget: 600 - 700€

Danke schon mal im Vorraus für eure Antworten!

Transrapid033


----------



## Schlingel (7. September 2011)

..........Man sollte zumindest alles(außer Crysis, Metro) auf 1680 x 1050(wenn möglich höchste
 Kantenglättung) spielen können!..............


Da sollte er dann aber noch ein paar Euro drauf legen..


----------



## Transrapid033 (7. September 2011)

ch weiss ehrlich gesagt ich kenne mich nicht allzu gut aus

sagen wir so hab gerade erfahren dass er wirklich alles spielen möchte und er würde noch 400 € drauflegen....

kommt man mit 1000€ weit

Könntest du mir etwas empfehlen.


----------



## Schlingel (7. September 2011)

Ich hätte auch ein Medion empfehlen können aber leider mögen viele Medion nicht..


----------



## Transrapid033 (7. September 2011)

wie wärs mit dem hier:

Medion Erazer X6811, Core i5-480M 2.66GHz, 4096MB, 750GB, Windows 7 Home Premium (MD97746) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Transrapid033 (7. September 2011)

habe ihn gerade entdeckt

kann man da alles auf höchste einstellungen spielen?


----------



## Schlingel (7. September 2011)

Funktionieren tut der super,hab den ja selber..meiner ist nur schon ein bisschen Aufgerüstet.

Wenn Du alles auf hoher höchster Auflösung spielen willst geht ab GTX 560 los...und da muss man schon mehr als 1000 € investieren.


----------



## Transrapid033 (7. September 2011)

was hast du da noch ausgetauscht bzw. aufgerüstet?


also crysis , anno, kann man alles auf höchste einstellungen spielen


----------



## Schlingel (7. September 2011)

Hab den Arbeitsspeicher auf 8 Gb aufgerüstet und eine SSD eingebaut.Ich hab zur Zeit nur FarCry 2 drauf und das geht auf höchste Einstellungen ohne Probleme.
Mann darf die Notebook Grafikkarten nicht mit den gleichnamigem Modellen aus dem Desktopbereich vergleichen.Die Notebookkarten sind sehr viel langsamer.


----------



## Transrapid033 (7. September 2011)

ASUS G53JW-SX145V (90N0ZAC12N2JD3VL651) | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Abductee (7. September 2011)

ASUS X73SV-TY090V (90N5HI334N1726VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
benchmark der grafikkarte:
NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Schlingel (7. September 2011)

Gt 540m...........

NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

GTX 460m......

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Abductee (7. September 2011)

und der preisunterschied?
kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden für wieviel fps er geld ausgeben möchte.
deswegen auch der link auf den benchmark.


----------



## AntiFanboy (9. September 2011)

am anfang waren max 700€ und jetzt sind wir bei 1200€?^^

wenn du die in HD (1050p) zocken willst) mit max details, fangt der spaß erst bei ner 560er an...

und die laptobs kosten merh als 1000€...

wie viel ist nun wirklich das maximum?


----------



## rübezahl (10. September 2011)

aber es sei dazu gesagt das du dich von dingen wie anno in höchsten auflösungen spielen in der preisklasse einfach definitiv verabschieden kannst. das ist so.


----------



## R@ven (10. September 2011)

Kannst dir das mal ankucken: XMX Gaming Notebook D90, GTX 560 by: XMX - XMX Gaming Shop haste e 560m drinnen und wenn du noch mehr Arbeitsspeicher und vielleicht ne bessere Cpu nimmst kommste auf ca. 1000 €


----------



## Transrapid033 (10. September 2011)

ich weiss mein Freund hat einfach kein größeres Budget mehr

Das heißt man kann baden gehen mit diesem Budget


----------



## AntiFanboy (10. September 2011)

kommt drauf an - wie hoch ist das budget jetzt?

welche games werde  gezockt?


----------



## Transrapid033 (11. September 2011)

Hallo? Seite 1?

1000€


----------



## Transrapid033 (11. September 2011)

Das Budget beträgt 1000€


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. September 2011)

beim ersten post steht 600-700€, kennst nicht mal deone eigenen posts?


----------



## Transrapid033 (11. September 2011)

> beim ersten post steht 600-700€, kennst nicht mal deone eigenen posts?



Ich habe geschrieben das auf Seite 1 das Budget steht, die Seite 1 geht vom Anfang bis zum Ende und in der Mitte steht(vorhin noch 600-700€, aufgestockt auf 1000€)!


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. September 2011)

du hast fann gefragt ob man mit 1000€ weit kommt aber nicht dass das nun das budget ist!^^


----------



## Transrapid033 (11. September 2011)

Du hast nach dem Budget gefragt und das habe ich dir gesagt


----------



## R@ven (11. September 2011)

Wenn du dir mal meinen Post ankuckst da gibts nen Gamer Notebook mit Gtx 560m und wenn du nen i5 und 4gb Ram dazu nimmst biste bei 1034€


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. September 2011)

ja jetzt...

das budget wurde 3x geändert und deswegen wollte ich fragen was das nun genau ist.

der poster ober mir hat ne gite empfehlung!


----------



## Transrapid033 (12. September 2011)

@AntiFanboy
2x wurde es geändert


----------



## Transrapid033 (12. September 2011)

Das heißt, auf dieser Website kann man sich den Laptop mit verschiedene CPU und RAMs kaufen

Ich hoffe ich verstehe dich nicht falsch


----------



## R@ven (12. September 2011)

Genau da kannste selbst entscheiden was du reinpackst und was in deinem Preisrahmen ist.


----------



## Transrapid033 (13. September 2011)

Das ist ja cool das schau ich mir gleich an


----------

